# Female Dog Vaginal Discharge



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

So my dog poppy has just had a season, and she was lactating and everything, then this morning she was under the cover in bed with me and my partner and we noticed some strange stains on the bed so my partner took her for a bath and noticed some strange discharge coming from her, we put it down to blood because of her recent season, about 5 minutes ago i was giving her a belly rub and noticed the same discharge round her vaginal area, and it looked a brown colour, she is still lactating as well.

just wondering if anyone can tell us what it is?

thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A discharge that is that colour is not good if she lactating shes having a phantom pregnancy. Something is amiss if neglected can cause pyometre which is life threatening. At least phone the vet now.


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> A discharge that is that colour is not good if she lactating shes having a phantom pregnancy. Something is amiss if neglected can cause pyometre which is life threatening. At least phone the vet now.


we can't phone a vet because they aren't open it 10pm here


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Has your vet not got an out of hours service, usually vets will have a number you can contact when their surgery is closed?

Mo


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree with SDH,

i'd be really concerned the green discharge could be pyo and time is of the essence with that awful condition....dont you have an emergency number for your vet?


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i agree with SDH,
> 
> i'd be really concerned the green discharge could be pyo and time is of the essence with that awful condition....dont you have an emergency number for your vet?


no we don't have an emergency number

and on closer inspection the discharge is a light brown, i'm worried something serious is wrong with her


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pop&Ted said:


> no we don't have an emergency number
> 
> and on closer inspection the discharge is a light brown, i'm worried something serious is wrong with her


if it is pyo she needs a vet asap, try all the vets in your area there will be some who do an emergency service, one of my bitches had it and her symptoms were really vague but i just knew she wasnt right...it turned out to be full blown pyo had i not got her to a vet she would have died.


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> if it is pyo she needs a vet asap, try all the vets in your area there will be some who do an emergency service, one of my bitches had it and her symptoms were really vague but i just knew she wasnt right...it turned out to be full blown pyo had i not got her to a vet she would have died.


yeah thats really helping me "she would have died" i'm worrying enough here as it is!

there's nothing we can do atm to get to a vets we are unemployed and rely on public transport and have very little money only what the government pays us, so we can't get any where at this time of night, we can't do anything till the morning!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Pop&Ted said:


> yeah thats really helping me "she would have died" i'm worrying enough here as it is!
> 
> there's nothing we can do atm to get to a vets we are unemployed and rely on public transport and have very little money only what the government pays us, so we can't get any where at this time of night, we can't do anything till the morning!


I am sure everyone was only trying to emphasise the seriousness of the condition. If you are on benefits, you can be seen by the PDSA I believe, so it might be worth giving them a ring to see if they have an emergency service.

Can you afford for a vet to come out if you don't have transport? Though it would probably be cheaper to get a taxi.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phone pdsa to help if you're on benefits... You can always phone a vets for advice, don't say that transport is stopping you!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pop&Ted said:


> yeah thats really helping me "she would have died" i'm worrying enough here as it is!
> 
> there's nothing we can do atm to get to a vets we are unemployed and rely on public transport and have very little money only what the government pays us, so we can't get any where at this time of night, we can't do anything till the morning!


would you rather me lie im telling you how serious it could be if she has got pyo its the biggers killer of unspayed bitches!

sorry but no matter how hard up i was if she was my dog i'd beg,steal or borrow to get her checked over by a vet...have you even spoken to a vet yet??


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I am sure everyone was only trying to emphasise the seriousness of the condition. If you are on benefits, you can be seen by the PDSA I believe, so it might be worth giving them a ring to see if they have an emergency service.
> 
> Can you afford for a vet to come out if you don't have transport? Though it would probably be cheaper to get a taxi.


they haven't got an out of hours number i checked on google and their own website, and the nearest pdsa is 9 miles away in a different county


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Try - Who can PDSA help? and it'll find the nearest vets, and see if you could ring it.

Try - http://www.midkentrspca.com/clinic.html

RSPCA Emergency number - 08705 555999 takes a while to get through, as we've called before, but they are very helpful and can find nearest vet practices etc 

If you gave us a town name, we could see if we could find a vet for you.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i would be seriously worried about pyo and getting her to a vet now.

Vets in kent: Vets in* Kent *» Yell.com


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My girl had a strange discharge shortly after her season and turned out to be pyo, on opening her up her uterus was v enlarged and "odd" and she could of died, I'm not saying it to scare you but that's how serious this is. My girl was 100% fine except I noticed a egg White discharge when she stood up. She also had several complications following emergency spay, so please time is essential. Xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Pyo is a killer

It is also against the law to withold veterinary treamtent for an animal who is known to be ill.

Sorry to be so blunt but it needed saying, this sounds very very like pyo.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck in getting to a vets tonight...... Let us all know how you get on.. Pamx


----------



## huskylover37 (Sep 15, 2010)

please let us know how you got on and how your little girl is.
thinking of you x


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmmm...you say she's just had a season - there are two visible stages to an average season one is the bleeding stage which is pretty obvious the second stage is where the bloody discharge gradually changes to a straw like colour ( this is when ovulation happens) - many owners believe that only the bleeding stage is the season and that once the blood stops the season is over but it could be that your bitch is on the second stage of her season - (many bitches 2nd stage discharge can still be quite dark instead of straw colour ).

In an open Pyometra the discharge is usually very smelly and the bitches become ill quite quickly - typically she will have increased thirst, a high temperature, poor appitite and then vomiting caused by the build up of poisons in the uterus being absorbed into the blood stream - closed Pyometra are silent killers as there are often no signs until it is too late ( no discharge with this type ) - in both cases pyometra happens up to 8 weeks after the end of a season.

Only you know if your bitch fits this profile - if she is showing any of the above symptoms then get her to a vet urgently - if not still get her vet to look at the discharge to ensure it is not another type of infection.

good luck.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bijou said:


> Hmmmm...you say she's just had a season - there are two visible stages to an average season one is the bleeding stage which is pretty obvious the second stage is where the bloody discharge gradually changes to a straw like colour ( this is when ovulation happens) - many owners believe that only the bleeding stage is the season and that once the blood stops the season is over but it could be that your bitch is on the second stage of her season - (many bitches 2nd stage discharge can still be quite dark instead of straw colour ).
> 
> In an open Pyometra the discharge is usually very smelly and the bitches become ill quite quickly - typically she will have increased thirst, a high temperature, poor appitite and then vomiting caused by the build up of poisons in the uterus being absorbed into the blood stream - closed Pyometra are silent killers as there are often no signs until it is too late ( no discharge with this type ) - in both cases pyometra happens up to 8 weeks after the end of a season.
> 
> ...


hiya sorry to pick up on this Bijou but my bitch had pyo just 3 weeks after her season and the only symptoms she had were she'd been off her food for a couple of days plus she'd been licking herself...nothing else, she was absolutley fine in herself and she wasnt drinking excessively....the vet scanned her and confirmed it was pyo she had to have an emergency spay.

this link shows other cases how the symptoms can vary

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/10850-pyometra-bitch-2.html


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Have to agree and say my girl got pyo 5 weeks after season and like I said the only sign was that 1 bit of discharge that came out. I posted on here about it and took the advice straight away and got her seen within hours and she needed high dose antib and painkillers to get her well enough for the op! Please get your dog checkedout. As ppl have said the pdsa provide help for your kind of situation xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Pyo signs:


Classically a bitch will have had a season within the last 3-5 weeks when pyo starts
more common in the older bitch
Open pyo and closed pyo can show discharge, its just that in closed pyo the discharge would be greatly reduced (if any at all, usually none).
Discharge can be anything from creamy white-green, to dark brown
discharge is often smelly
enlarged abdomen
excessive thirst
fever
lethargy
weight loss
weight gain
lack of appetite
dehydration
vomiting
diarrhoea
depression
Not many bitches will display ALL the signs, most display 1-3 signs.

Vaginal discharge in a dog in heat:

proestrus: usually bloody (approx 9 days)
estrus: usually straw coloured, but some remain bloody (approx 9 days)
diestrus: again usually straw coloured, but may be non-present or may be different if pregnant
annestrus: no discharge

Hope this helps


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Any news?

Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Pop&Ted said:


> yeah thats really helping me "she would have died" i'm worrying enough here as it is!
> 
> there's nothing we can do atm to get to a vets we are unemployed and rely on public transport and have very little money only what the government pays us, so we can't get any where at this time of night, we can't do anything till the morning!


Think I would called what Noush said as being realistic!

Hope that you have contacted a vet at the very least!

An regarding the money! where there's a will there's a way!
I'd sell myself if I had to!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think I would called what Noush said as being realistic!
> 
> Hope that you have contacted a vet at the very least!
> 
> ...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Do you have any buyers? At my age I don't even have that commodity to fall back on :lol:


dont be daft! You cant be that bad, and anyway if you are....

.

.

.
There is always bordie!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> DoubleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Think I would called what Noush said as being realistic!
> ...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

We can only hope that if she is not on here, she is at the PDSA or the vets. I can imagine how hard it must be, but as you say, something needs to be done and quickly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> dont be daft! You cant be that bad, and anyway if you are....
> 
> .
> 
> ...


BBM!! you cheeky mare! Did your muvver never tell you!
You don't look at the mantlepiece when poking the fire!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

saw the vet this morning (a private vet) they gave her an antibiotic shot and we have to go back tomorrow they suspect it's vaginitis, if it hasn't cleared up by the time we see the vet in the morning she will have to have her bloods done and x rays to make sure it is a womb infection then she will be taken in for her op, and hopefully be back in the evening (thats what the vet said)

sorry for freaking out at a few of you last night but she's my baby and i couldn't bare if anything happened to her!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

glad she has seen the vet hope all goes well with all the blood tests


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> glad she has seen the vet hope all goes well with all the blood tests


thank you x


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad your little girl is hopefully ok. Good luck tomorrow. Xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

will keep everything crossed she is ok xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

everything crossed here aswell


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

took her in this morning she has pyo  

so she's having fluids and blood tests before they operate so they know how bad she is, the surgeon said she will hopefully be home tonight 

so will let you all know how she gets on!

thanks for all of your support guys  x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Pop&Ted said:


> took her in this morning she has pyo
> 
> so she's having fluids and blood tests before they operate so they know how bad she is, the surgeon said she will hopefully be home tonight
> 
> ...


oh no

I'm so sorry hun

At least she can have the surgery and be back to her old self soon xxxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, fingers crossed she is ok.

Mo


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

just rung the vets to see how she's getting on she's had the surgery and everything went fine and she is recovering well and we have to phone again in a couple of hours to see if she can come home, fingers crossed she can, because i'm missing her loads


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

Poppy's HOME!!!!!

She is still a bit dopey but she looks really good!She's Currently Laying on Me 

The vet said she was 3.11Kg before the Operation and now she weighs 2.7Kg so it was really full of pus she also said if it was left much longer it would of ruptured so good job we noticed it when we did!

We recorded a video for everyone who was concerned, so you can see how she's doing see the link below :thumbup: Oh and excuse my screen name

will post it when its processed because it hasn't yet :


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww im really sorry it turned out to be pyo but so pleased shes had the op and is back home recovering:thumbup: 

i didnt mean to upset you the other night but i hope you understand why i said what i said now


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Pop&Ted said:


> Poppy's HOME!!!!!
> 
> She is still a bit dopey but she looks really good!She's Currently Laying on Me
> 
> ...


sooo pleased she is home with you!

Wow thats one big infecter womb she had for such a tiny dog!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear it was pyo but glad she's had the op sending get well wishes to her xx


----------



## huskylover37 (Sep 15, 2010)

so glad poppy's on the mend.
sending <<hugs>> for her from me and mine


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks everyone  

the youtube video is still processing  probably because it's HD lol 

but atm we're laying in bed all snuggled up, she's been eating and has walked a few steps to come ask for a hug so looks like she is going to be fine :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pop&Ted said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> the youtube video is still processing  probably because it's HD lol
> 
> but atm we're laying in bed all snuggled up, she's been eating and has walked a few steps to come ask for a hug so looks like she is going to be fine :thumbup:


aw im so pleased she'll be back to her old self before you know it...Luna recovered amazingly quickly im sure Poppy will too


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So glad you got it sorted quickly, been a few cases of pyo around lately a very good reason to have them spayed - takes that worry away at least. 

Get well wishes to your little girl, she had a lucky escape.


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

YouTube - Poppy After Her Pyometra Operation

this is the video of poppy about 15 minutes after we got in 

will post another later so you can see how she's doing today


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

my partners just going to upload a video of her today walking around and stuff so you can she how she's doing today  will post the link when it's processed :thumbup:


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

YouTube - poppy just 26 hours after her pyometra removal

this is how my baby is doing today :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im glad to see she is doing so much better!(have been following this thread).
She just has the sweetest little face doesnt she??


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Im glad to see she is doing so much better!(have been following this thread).
> She just has the sweetest little face doesnt she??


awww thank you x

and i know she does lol everyone at the vets fell in love with her even the receptionist was going back to see her and make a fuss of her lol xx


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

poppy just started playing! :thumbup:

looks like my baby is on the mend! :001_wub:






here's the most recent video of her!


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

just wondering what to do if she is not trying to drink?

she likes tea? how about if we try to give her a little bit of that?

she isn't dehydrated either we checked...


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Pop&Ted said:


> just wondering what to do if she is not trying to drink?
> 
> she likes tea? how about if we try to give her a little bit of that?
> 
> she isn't dehydrated either we checked...


i think u can try mix a tiny bit of marmite into her water to make it more tasty


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> i think u can try mix a tiny bit of marmite into her water to make it more tasty


we just gave her a very tiny bit of weak tea and she drank that


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased she is ok now. well done you.
she looks amazing now, bright eyes.
we had a dog years ago who became ill suddenly and vet said it was pymetra, and they took her in and operated and she didnt recover unfortunately.
broke our hearts at the time. so well done to you im so pleased.
and its very hard in your situation, if youve no money you have no money, thats what makes it so so hard when our animals get sick or hurt.
thinking of you.
michelle xx


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> so pleased she is ok now. well done you.
> she looks amazing now, bright eyes.
> we had a dog years ago who became ill suddenly and vet said it was pymetra, and they took her in and operated and she didnt recover unfortunately.
> broke our hearts at the time. so well done to you im so pleased.
> ...


thank you 

will tell you all how she gets on at the vets tomorrow at her check up


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Good to hear that your little one is getting her strength back.... Keep up the good work... Pamx


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Good to hear that your little one is getting her strength back.... Keep up the good work... Pamx


thank you x


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> A discharge that is that colour is not good if she lactating shes having a phantom pregnancy. Something is amiss if neglected can cause pyometre which is life threatening. At least phone the vet now.


I agree hun.. we nearly lost our dog a few years ago with this and it all happened very quickly. She had to have everything taken away to save her, she was only 2 at the time!

To the OP, your girl needs seeing asap by the vet hun, you really don`t have time on your side.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

ooops, that`ll teach me to read all posts before i comment... glad she`s doing well hun x


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

took pops to the vet, she's all good they took her temp. and took her dressing off and everything is looking peachy  

got to go back next monday to get the stitches out  xx


----------

